# Promotion for TiVo BOLT VOX



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I got an email for a upgrade to a TiVo BOLT VOX by transferring my old Premiere all-in to the Vox for $298.00. Great deal but I was wondering if this box has HDR capability or if any TiVo has HDR yet? I know it has 4k but not sure about HDR.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Point of note, you don’t have to do vox box. You can also choose a 500gb standard white bolt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jlb said:


> Point of note, you don't have to do vox box. You can also choose a 500gb standard white bolt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose neither of them support HDR?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Either Bolt version will support 4K from streaming services (and can also scale incoming resolution up to 4K), but none of the TiVO apps (yet) support HDR.


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

I took advantage of the email offer and ordered a 500gb Bolt to replace an S2. I had just hooked it up a couple months ago for a week and did a complete program guide update. I was surprised to get the email today on another $99 offer. Might sell our Roamio, as it mixes up channels on one station that has 7 SD signals- my Bolt doesn't do that, only on the wife's Roamio. Rebooting fixes the issue, but it's still a pain. 
I put the S2 up for sale on Craigslist for a month @ $100- with the Wifi adapter, too. No takers- I'm glad it didn't sell now.
On a whim, I tried the promo code on a refurb Bolt- nope- the promo code only works on a new one.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Can my Premier cable card just be put in my new box & run?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Can my Premier cable card just be put in my new box & run?


You'll need to call your cable company to get it paired to the new TiVo.

Scott


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

I ordered an upgrade to a TiVo BOLT VOX to replace my last Series 2, cause I like the Black. I assume it can be downgraded.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fredi said:


> I order an upgrade to a TiVo BOLT VOX to replace my last Series 2, cause I like the Black. I assume it can be downgraded.


Works the same for a Bolt: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I got the offer too for my HD that is having power supply/capacitor issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Works the same for a Bolt: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


Good to know, I ordered one as well but I'm not hearing great things about the new Hydra so not sure if I will keep it or downgrade the interface?


----------



## Season Pass (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally, can upgrade from HD!!!!! Ordered one for the entertainment center and move the black Friday roamio to bedroom....nice..


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

tapokata said:


> Either Bolt version will support 4K from streaming services (and can also scale incoming resolution up to 4K), but none of the TiVO apps (yet) support HDR.


Do any of the apps support 4k yet?


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is a bolt plus available on this deal?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't have 4K service from Netflix, so can't vouch for that. The Amazon Prime app does support 4K, although no HDR (my LG set has a popup indicator when an HDR source is active).


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

I had 4K HDR through Netflix on my Roku TV- the novelty soon wore off and when they raised the subscription rates, I downgraded to just HD. I am totally fine with just HD up converted on my 4K set.
The HDR feature sure makes the video have an extra zing to it, however, I think my eyes got a bit tired of it. It took a long time for me to get used to HD TV , too.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Link to Summer Breeze Sale: TiVo


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Gold51 said:


> I had 4K HDR through Netflix on my Roku TV- the novelty soon wore off and when they raised the subscription rates, I downgraded to just HD. I am totally fine with just HD up converted on my 4K set.
> The HDR feature sure makes the video have an extra zing to it, however, I think my eyes got a bit tired of it. It took a long time for me to get used to HD TV , too.


The real benefit of 4K is in the use of HDR, which provides for a wider range of perceptible colors... assuming both the source device and the display can handle it. When using HDR, the set typically gets much brighter in the highlight areas, which can lead to eye strain and fatigue.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Can I hook my Premier through this new Bolt to see old recorded programs until Sept. 7? This sounds like a GREAT deal, double the hours recordable, double the recorders, and I can still get "Off Air" sources for $300. Plus, I've seen a lot of things that I would like to see, (and hear) faster.

I think I can afford to see my Premier turn into a brick for this upgrade.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Whoops! I just saw the Bolt has one attachment for cable OR OTA, not both like my Premier. I'm not tech savvy enough to understand why a simple Y connector wouldn't do the trick. Could someone please try to translate the problem into simple terms? Couldn't a couple of "one-way" signal "check valves" be attached? Sorry, I grew up in the steam age.

Speaking of steam: FWIW, there is a very interesting steam operated lumber mill that is open for viewing 4 times a year near Sebastopol, CA.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Richard in Marin said:


> Whoops! I just saw the Bolt has one attachment for cable OR OTA, not both like my Premier. I'm not tech savvy enough to understand why a simple Y connector wouldn't do the trick. Could someone please try to translate the problem into simple terms? Couldn't a couple of "one-way" signal "check valves" be attached? Sorry, I grew up in the steam age.


How about this: it's now a one lane highway and both OTA and cable can't both use it at the same time. They share many of the same frequencies.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Richard in Marin said:


> Can I hook my Premier through this new Bolt to see old recorded programs until Sept. 7? This sounds like a GREAT deal, double the hours recordable, double the recorders, and I can still get "Off Air" sources for $300. Plus, I've seen a lot of things that I would like to see, (and hear) faster.
> 
> I think I can afford to see my Premier turn into a brick for this upgrade.


I was told by the person I bought the new Bolt Vox that I can continue to watch any recorded programs on my Premiere even after it is deactivated. I have some shows that are copyrighted that I would like to be able to watch. Others shows that are not copyrighted I was told I can transfer.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone has an unused TSN that will qualify for the Summer sale and is not going to use it I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. Just PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

"All In Service Plan", does anyone know how it is the same or how it differs from our old standby, the "Lifetime Service"? I haven't been able to find anything in writing; for all I know, it may last the lifetime of a mayfly born the day you order the Bolt.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Tivo Customer Support Community

Details of All In Service Plans can be found at the above link.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My father has two Premiers he uses now.

Can a Bolt stream to/from a Premier? (Presuming the Bolt is downgraded to the old UI) Or would he need to replace both? Right now he streams from both Premiers seamlessly.

Alternatively I could give him my non-4K Mini to use with the Bolt. My Mini has the new UI, can that be downgraded as well? (He probably won’t want the new UI at all)


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, Bolts can stream to/from a Premiere, with or without running Hydra.

Yes, a Mini can be re-graded to either UI.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard in Marin said:


> "All In Service Plan", does anyone know how it is the same or how it differs from our old standby, the "Lifetime Service"? I haven't been able to find anything in writing; for all I know, it may last the lifetime of a mayfly born the day you order the Bolt.


There is absolutely no difference. Tivo itself uses both terms, all-in and lifetime, interchangeably.


----------



## Season Pass (Nov 14, 2017)

Just started to set my new unit...1st impressions it's faster than the roamio it will replace..will continue to update when i finish the install..I have to run a new cable since I moved my OTA antenna..


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I just set mine up a couple of days ago and have only watched one recorded show. I found it difficult to delete the show after watching it. On prior TiVo's I was able to just hit the "Direction Left" button and the "Delete" option was there. What am I missing in getting the "Delete" option on the Bolt easily? I was able to delete the show eventually but it took a while for me to find the option.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

lujan said:


> I just set mine up a couple of days ago and have only watched one recorded show. I found it difficult to delete the show after watching it. On prior TiVo's I was able to just hit the "Direction Left" button and the "Delete" option was there. What am I missing in getting the "Delete" option on the Bolt easily? I was able to delete the show eventually but it took a while for me to find the option.


Instead of "direction left", hit "back", just to the left of that.

Yes, it's stupid, and "direction left" should be the same as "back" in most places.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

ct1 said:


> Instead of "direction left", hit "back", just to the left of that.
> 
> Yes, i'ts stupid, and "direction left" should be the same as "back" in most places.


Thanks!


----------

